# Preparing for first LONG sail adventure



## doc_cj (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello Everyone!
My name is Carl Franklin. I currently live near Clearwater, FLA, and I am about to take my first major (45-day) trip from the Chesapeake Bay down the Atlantic Coast, around the Florida horn, and back up to Clearwater. I've never done anything more than a couple of days, so this will be an adventure. I'll be sailing an Ericson 27 and plan to stay along the coast most of the way. I'm looking forward to being part of the community, and hope to learn a lot here.


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

That should be an interesting trip, and that seems like a good long timeframe to get it done. I'm guessing you just bought the boat ? Everything is good to go with it ?


----------



## doc_cj (Dec 5, 2020)

oldmanmirage said:


> That should be an interesting trip, and that seems like a good long timeframe to get it done. I'm guessing you just bought the boat ? Everything is good to go with it ?


Yep, just bought it through an auction and will pick it up around the 9th. The surveyor said it is "ready to go" for the trip, though, I'll spend a few days while there just making sure I'm comfortable with it before I go. It does not have an outboard motor, so I'll be looking to pick up something in the 6 to 12-hp range. Not sure if I'll buy a used one or try one of the Hankai motors from a local marina here. The 7.5 hp is only $540, and I can't find anything that beats that price. Everything else is good on the boat. Lights, sails, running rigging, etc., all checked out with the survey.

The plan, if I can pull it off, is to head out on the Chesapeake for a couple of days to do sea trials and make sure I'm familiar with the boat and its unique characteristics. Then I'll head down the coast, stopping about 25 to 40 miles each day. I'm not in a big hurry, and I'm willing to hole up somewhere for any bad weather. But for basic stuff, I'm comfortable enough with what I've experienced already to feel good about it.

I'm hoping to find spots along the way for nightly anchor or tie-off that won't cost anything. I've not done that before, so I need to get more information on where some spots would be. I'll also spend about 1/3 of the nights in a Marina along the way, mostly so that I can use Wi-Fi and get some other work done.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Its a great trip!!

I've done New York city to Key West via the ICW and that was a good and easy trip.

The ICW does have places to pull over and drop the anchor or tie off for free and theres some good resouces like Active Captain with user comments on all the anchorages (if its still free without Garmin?)

November in the Chesepeake can get a bit chilly so rug up and keep heading south 

By the time you get to Florida its warm enough to enjoy the trip 

Mark


----------



## doc_cj (Dec 5, 2020)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Its a great trip!!
> 
> I've done New York city to Key West via the ICW and that was a good and easy trip.
> 
> The ICW does have places to pull over and drop the anchor or tie off for free and theres some good resouces like Active Captain with user comments on all the anchorages (if its still free without Garmin?)





MarkofSeaLife said:


> WOW, just looked at Active Capitan and there is a lot of great information. Thanks!
> 
> November in the Chesepeake can get a bit chilly so rug up and keep heading south
> 
> ...


LOL, that's why I think this is the perfect time to do a trip like this. I get the chill of late Fall in the Chesapeake, which I understand will be quite beautiful at this time of year, and then all the time heading to warmer climes as I head home. Part of the adventure is going during the low season, so to speak, and enjoying the different environments along the way. 

I've done a lot of long-distance traveling, but mostly from two wheels. The longest was 67 days on a trip that took me to the US/Mexico border south of San Diego, then east across the south and into Florida (Key West), before blasting along the Atlantic Coast to Maine and the Canadian border. The final leg was a hop and skip between the US and Canada as I went from east to west. When I got to the far northwest point of the continental US I turned south back to Santa Barbara, CA, and then back home to Utah. I putting this trip right up there on time, cost, and overall adventure.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yep, you're bitten by the travel bug. I love it!!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

With a boat of that size you can transit the Okeechobee Waterway, and thereby save about 300 miles. To cross the Florida peninsula, your air draft must be less than 49' (and it is), and your draft must be less than 6'. You will pass through 5 locks, and a bunch (sorry, I don't remember) of bridges.

Make sure that you have a working VHF radio, and monitor channels 16, 9 and 13.

It's a great and interesting trip.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Plan on 40 mile days, and get a reliable motor. Most of the travel along the ICW is motoring.

Also plan on getting a dependable anchor. I am not going to make a specific brand recommendation, but the rough rule of thumb is that your anchor should weigh one pound for every foot of boat length.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Aw, c'mon. Suggest an anchor. I dare you.


----------



## doc_cj (Dec 5, 2020)

eherlihy said:


> Plan on 40 mile days, and get a reliable motor. Most of the travel along the ICW is motoring.
> 
> Also plan on getting a dependable anchor. I am not going to make a specific brand recommendation, but the rough rule of thumb is that your anchor should weigh one pound for every foot of boat length.


Looking at between a 6.5 hp and a 10 hp outboard gas, not sure if it will be a 2 or 4-stroke yet. Here are a couple of pictures of the boat, with the anchor off the bow, and I've developed a long list of things I want to add to the boat. A couple of different anchors might be good, given the varied places I'll be along the way.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

VIEXILE said:


> Aw, c'mon. Suggest an anchor. I dare you.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

VIEXILE said:


> Aw, c'mon. Suggest an anchor. I dare you.


I have done this trip a few times so I recommend a metal one.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Avoid the Chinese outboard. Look for a good used outboard if your budget is tight. You probably need a long shaft, but if the boat can take it, an extra long shaft is even better. 

I am assuming you are going to do this down the ICW. Too small a boat to go outside in other than perfect conditions.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

I've done the route from Deale MD to Knoxville TN via the ICW and the Gulf inter coastal. Don't run the ditch at night. Look behind you from time to time for the rear marker to insure you are still in the channel. There are publications, Waterway Guide is one and they have a web site. Make a list of the navigable inlets with the distance between. The distance should include the distance to and from anchor places. Also you may find it a bit chilly and some marinas may turn the water off.
Edit: PS bring binoculars


----------



## doc_cj (Dec 5, 2020)

eherlihy said:


> With a boat of that size you can transit the Okeechobee Waterway, and thereby save about 300 miles. To cross the Florida peninsula, your air draft must be less than 49' (and it is), and your draft must be less than 6'. You will pass through 5 locks, and a bunch (sorry, I don't remember) of bridges.
> 
> Make sure that you have a working VHF radio, and monitor channels 16, 9 and 13.
> 
> It's a great and interesting trip.


Hadn't thought about the Okeechobee Waterway. I was thinking of heading all the way around the Key West and may Dry Tortugas, but that wait for another trip. I may want to save that extra 200 miles by the time that close.


----------



## doc_cj (Dec 5, 2020)

JimsCAL said:


> Avoid the Chinese outboard. Look for a good used outboard if your budget is tight. You probably need a long shaft, but if the boat can take it, an extra long shaft is even better.
> 
> I am assuming you are going to do this down the ICW. Too small a boat to go outside in other than perfect conditions.


I'm trying to balance the engine budget around $700, maybe a bit more. Ideally, I'd find something in the 7 to 10 hp range. I think that will work OK for a 27' boat. The Chines brand has a 6.5.hp for $547, which is tempting. But I know, if I save $200 or more then I'm probably gonna regret it later. If I could just find the right motor somewhere around the Chesapeake Bay I'd be OK.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh lordy lordy, you may not want to travel the ICW between Fort Lauderdale and Miami. It is one bridge after another and power boats and no place to drop the hook. We ended up anchoring in a cove with wall to wall houses and watched someone's TV with no sound.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

doc_cj said:


> Hello Everyone!
> My name is Carl Franklin. I currently live near Clearwater, FLA, and I am about to take my first major (45-day) trip from the Chesapeake Bay down the Atlantic Coast, around the Florida horn, and back up to Clearwater. I've never done anything more than a couple of days, so this will be an adventure. I'll be sailing an Ericson 27 and plan to stay along the coast most of the way. I'm looking forward to being part of the community, and hope to learn a lot here.


Doc, what auction did you win her from? Just curious.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

doc_cj said:


> I'm trying to balance the engine budget around $700, maybe a bit more. Ideally, I'd find something in the 7 to 10 hp range. I think that will work OK for a 27' boat. The Chines brand has a 6.5.hp for $547, which is tempting. But I know, if I save $200 or more then I'm probably gonna regret it later. If I could just find the right motor somewhere around the Chesapeake Bay I'd be OK.


Find a used 2-stroke. As an example, Johnson/evinrude made a good 9.9 which is plenty for that boat. They're bulletproof and if the worst happens you can replace them cheaply. A 4-stroke in that price range is going to be older and maybe iffy. And never never ever use gas with ethanol.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Is there a motor well in that boat? If so, measure it before you pick an outboard. It may have been sized for the 2-strokes that were available when it was built. On my Catalina 27 (around the same vintage), nothing bigger than the 9.9 2 stroke would fit into the cutout in the stern and allow you to lift it up.


----------



## doc_cj (Dec 5, 2020)

danvon said:


> Is there a motor well in that boat? If so, measure it before you pick an outboard. It may have been sized for the 2-strokes that were available when it was built. On my Catalina 27 (around the same vintage), nothing bigger than the 9.9 2 stroke would fit into the cutout in the stern and allow you to lift it up.


Both are very good points. I did notice in the ads that the use of 98 octanes was required and _no ethanol_. Makes sense to me. I'm really glad you pointed out the 2-stroke and size issues. I've also noticed a lot of marinas are using no-ethanol fuel at their pumps, and I wasn't sure why before. Most of my sailing has been on smaller boats, with a couple of exceptions, but even then I never bought the gas, just pointed the boat for my partners. 

There is what I call a sugar scoop to the transom, and that's where -- as I understand it -- the motor will go. As I think back I do remember the owner telling me that he used a 2-stroke "short shaft" at one point, but now I'm wondering. I'll have him measure it again for me just to be sure.


----------



## doc_cj (Dec 5, 2020)

AWT2_Sail said:


> Doc, what auction did you win her from? Just curious.


eBay. 

I think the link to the listing is still good, though the sale is closed: 









1973 Ericson 27' Sailboat - Virginia | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1973 Ericson 27' Sailboat - Virginia at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





The insurance company required a survey to be done before we settled on value. The agreed value, based on their surveyor, is quite a bit more than I even guessed it would be, so I'm pretty happy with the purchase. Damn lucky is a better way to put it.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

doc_cj said:


> Both are very good points. I did notice in the ads that the use of 98 octanes was required and _no ethanol_. Makes sense to me. I'm really glad you pointed out the 2-stroke and size issues. I've also noticed a lot of marinas are using no-ethanol fuel at their pumps, and I wasn't sure why before. Most of my sailing has been on smaller boats, with a couple of exceptions, but even then I never bought the gas, just pointed the boat for my partners.
> 
> There is what I call a sugar scoop to the transom, and that's where -- as I understand it -- the motor will go. As I think back I do remember the owner telling me that he used a 2-stroke "short shaft" at one point, but now I'm wondering. I'll have him measure it again for me just to be sure.


I doubt a short shaft is right. You generally want long or extra long on a sailboat so the prop stays in the water in chop. There must be an owners group for your boat-they were fairly common.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I am assuming you have seen this review of the E27. Sounds like you will need a least an 8hp outboard (and a 9.9 probably better) as that is a heavy 27. I really doubt a short shaft engine would work. I had a Pearson 26 many years ago with a outboard mounted on a notch in the stern. Even a long shaft would come out of the water in any kind of chop.








Ericson 27 - Practical Sailor


Since 1974, Practical Sailor’s independent testing has taken the guesswork out of boat and gear buying.




www.practical-sailor.com


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

Definite NO on the Chinese motor.

Start looking for a 2 stroke now, they are hard to find. Been looking since we got a spare dink and pre COVID there were always two or three, now nothing locally.


----------



## doc_cj (Dec 5, 2020)

Motor Update -- 

With all the great advice, it was easy picking a better motor. I've got a used Honda 9.9hp, Long Shaft Model BF9.9A near Annapolis that can get for about $875. I was looking 10hp for the Chinese motor and with this price being so close it just makes sense to get a good Honda motor rather than something I've never heard of. Thanks to all who gave their opinion on the motor.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Personally, I'd rather buy a well used Yamaha than a new anything else. They are the best selling outboards and have been for many years. Even if I hadn't had a few, that would get my attention.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

I just bought a new Yamaha 6 hp. 4 stroke. While I'd prefer a 9.9 on the dinghy, the latter weighs a LOT more. I broke down and threw $2K ish for it. And I still have a little Merc on the rail for backup.


----------



## doc_cj (Dec 5, 2020)

A quick update on the motor. Thanks to our own Skipper Jer, I"m gong to buy a Suzuki 2-stroke with 9.9 hp form him along with a dinghy he has lovingly named "patches."


----------

